# Dedicated and hard at work on Friday :)



## CloudmanJHB (4/3/16)

It's all about priorities after all

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## mAlice (4/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> It's all about priorities after all




Also just finished building my Crius V3! 26G Kanthal build 

Although it seems my office is a bit more open plan than yours, lots of people looking at me in the strangest ways

EDIT* Having pic upload issues at work. Will try and upload ASAP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wash (4/3/16)

I washed, dried and re-wicked my subtank mini at work yesterday. Didn't build a coil though. 

Took all of 15 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

